# Five Teams That Aren't As Good As They Seem: #2 Sacramento



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> 5. Oklahoma City: Could be wrong about a team that has already beaten the Spurs and Magic. Kevin Durant is obviously the real deal, Jeff Green is shaping up nicely in a Scottie Pippen role and if Russell Westbrook trims his turnovers, look out. Still, it's hard to imagine OKC improving by so much so soon. Are they really poised to crack 40 wins? And press for a playoff role? That's what they're on pace to do.
> 
> 4. Phoenix: This is no reflection on Alvin Gentry, a player's coach. Or Nash. Or Amare. Or even Channing Frye, an early season revelation. And yes, the Suns did well on their Eastern trip, winning four of five. But they can't keep making half their shots, can they? The ball's gotta stop falling at some point. The Suns deserve all the applause they're getting, and yet there's the nagging suspicion that this is the best Phoenix can play.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/shaun_powell/11/24/false.starts/index.html


----------

